# Lindy Skirt Set Knitting Pattern



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

This little outfit is knitted in DK and Scarf Yarn 
The set comprises of a cross over ballet style top with short or long sleeves, a skirt full of ruffles, a small dolly bag, and Capri pants for the smaller sizes. 
I have given instructions on different methods on how to use various types of the scarf yarn 
The sizes and requirements are detailed below

To fit
18 - 20 - 22 - 24 inch Chest

Top, Capri Pants, Skirt and Bag

2 - 2 - 1 - 1 100grm balls Dk Main 
1 - 1 - 1 - 1 100grm ball DK contrast 
1 - 1 - 1 - 1 Ball of Katia Tuta Plus Scarf Yarn/ Ice Salsa

Capri pants are for 18 & 20 only

Pair of each 3.25mm, 4mm and 5mm needles

3 Buttons

Embellishments (optional)

Shirring Elastic

Size Guide(these sizes are approximate) 
18 - 20 - 22 - 24 inch chest 
3-6 months - 6-12 months - 18-24 months - 3 - 4 years

TENSION

22 x 28 sts = 10 x 10cms st.st for 4mm

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £3.99 approx $6.75 US

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lindy-skirt-set-knitting-pattern

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/192281037/lindy-skirt-set-knitting-pattern?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These outfits are just so sweet!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Adorable outfit. I love the star stitch trim. I know the little girls will love those ruffles!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

The outfits are gorgeous.Beautiful designing.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Smashing outfits. I know my GD will adore the frilly skirt. Hopefully I'll be able to find suitable 'yarn' for the frills !


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

These outfits are adorable! They are too cute!!!! ;0)


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind remarks


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cutexx


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

So cute! Great designs.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Gorgous outfits and models. Must be fun designing for such darling dolls.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty! Love everything!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful designs and great that it's in different sizes :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is adorable...love your dolls.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind comments


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh wow!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------

